# New Pro League trying to raise profile of 3x3 Basketball in the US.



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*THE BIG 3 - Pro 3x3 Basketball League*

Ice Cube and Allen Iverson are trying to increase the profile of 3x3 basketball in the US with a new pro league of exNBA players and coaches. 
The league is called Big3 and has eight teams. 
FS1 has TV contract 








http://big3.com/
https://twitter.com/thebig3?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIG3


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The BIG3 is actually pretty fun to watch. 

Rashad MCcCants, Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf, and DeShawn Stevenson are particularly exciting to watch. They also happen to be the leaders of the 3 best teams.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*RULES*
'Games are played on a half-court.
Standard two- and three-point shots apply; the three-point line is the same distance as in the NBA.
There are also three "four-point zones" on a circle 30 feet away from the basket. One is on the midline of the court; the other two are 40 degrees away from the midline. To score four points, a player's foot must be touching some part of the circle.
Instead of a jump ball to start the game, the "home" team inbounds first. The home team is determined by a do-or-die 4-point shootout.
The shot clock runs 14 seconds.
Additional free throw taken if a player is fouled while making a shot
A shooting foul will receive one shot for the number of attempt point attempt (2, 3, 4 points, so if you are foul behind the three-point line, that free throw is worth 3 points.) AND-1 shots applies on every made basket after shooting fouls.
All fouls are ascribed to the team; players cannot foul out. After the fifth team foul in each half, opponents are guaranteed two one-point free throws and possession of the ball.
A team's first technical foul results in one two-point free throw and possession. Additional technical fouls, as well as all flagrant fouls, result in two two-point free throws and possession.
To win, a team must score 50 or more points and lead by at least two points.
Halftime happens after one team reaches 25 points.
Each team receives two timeouts—a 60-second and a 30-second—per half. Unused timeouts do not carry over.
Substitutions can be made on a dead ball or by calling a timeout.
After a score, a referee must touch the ball. After giving the defense :03 seconds to set, the opposing team must take the ball beyond the top out of bounds line. Player has :05 seconds to return ball inbounds
Defensive rebounds must be cleared if the ball touched the rim. If the ball did not touch the rim, defensive rebounds do not need to be cleared.
Steals do not have to be cleared.
The ball is cleared when the player with the ball establishes both feet behind the 3-point line. The ball can be cleared by dribbling or passing
The defensive rebounder that makes a direct pass that clears the ball, must clear the lane and re-establish himself before his team's shot or pass hits the rim
If a shot or pass hits the rim without being cleared it will result in a turnover
Once a team has cleared the ball and establishes itself on offense, the normal "3 seconds in the key" rule applies
There is no defensive "3-second" rule
Instant replay applies and can be used to determine 3 and 4-point shots, out-of-bounds, flagrant fouls, goaltending, basket interference and clearance.
All defensive strategies allowed, including hand-checking, which is banned in NBA.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

Week 7: Sunday, August 6 – Lexington, Kentucky at Rupp Arena

Tri-State vs. Ghost Ballers – Game 1
Trilogy vs. Power – Game 2
Ball Hogs vs. 3 Headed Monsters – Game 3
Killer 3s vs. 3’s Company – Game 4

Week 8: Sunday, August 13 – Los Angeles at Staples Center

Ghost Ballers vs. 3 Headed Monsters – Game 1
Tri-State vs. Power – Game 2
3’s Company vs. Ball Hogs – Game 3
Trilogy vs. Killer 3s – Game 4


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

The first ever BIG3 playoffs are here! Who will win the semis in Seattle tmrw...and which team is going all the way?


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Trilogy and The 3-Headed Monsters stake claim, the trophy shall have only ONE rightful owner come Saturday.*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*A truly amazing game, as Trilogy defeats 3-Headed Monsters 51-46. #BIG3Finals*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*We're excited to announce a 3-year apparel partnership with adidas, lets get ready to own the summer!*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Final the big 3 draft order...*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*We're proud to announce our new 3-on-3 youth initiative with @adidias, Young3. Learn more about this brand new youth basketball program here: http://bit.ly/BIG3Young3*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*THE 2018 SCHEDULE
https://big3.com/schedule*​


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*SEASON THREE EXPANSION*








*BIG3 expanding to 12 teams, WNBA legend Lisa Leslie to reportedly coach 
https://thesco.re/2H3dZUB*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

BIG3 Breaking News!
Basketball Hall of Fame and 3x WNBA MVP @LisaLeslie will be the new head coach of TRIPLETS. 








Who else would you like to see coaching in the BIG3?
#BIG3Season3 
#ChangingTheGame


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------

